# New Plow on a new 2019 Tacoma messing up warning systems



## jiujitsu

Just had a company put on a new lightweight Snoway plow on my new truck but my pre- collision warning system in the truck is reading it as I am going to hit something! I understand that makes sense because sown plow is what the truck camera is seeing. When I take the plow off the truck and drive the truck for a week putting 200 miles on the truck still reading the same pre-collision warning it just cant seam to right itself and clear it. I really wish the company that I purchase the plow from would have told me this could happen before they installed this plow. can't stand the flashing lights on the dash! hoping for a little help with this issue. Thanks guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That sucks, sorry to hear that. 

Stupid electronics and warning crap on all these vehicles making stupid drivers even stupider.


----------



## seville009

This thread has a video a little ways down showing how to disable it; not familiar with Tacomas, so don't know if it applies to your truck

https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/how-to-permanently-disable-toyota-safety-sense-tss-p.557456/


----------



## Philbilly2

you don't have a button to shut that stuff off?

I have to shut of the collision and the parking assist on my GM or it is like I am in a rumble seat


----------



## jiujitsu

Mark Oomkes said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear that.
> 
> Stupid electronics and warning crap on all these vehicles making stupid drivers even stupider.


----------



## jiujitsu

Thanks Mark, yes that trick won't work but thanks again for looking out.


----------



## jiujitsu

seville009 said:


> This thread has a video a little ways down showing how to disable it; not familiar with Tacomas, so don't know if it applies to your truck
> 
> https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/how-to-permanently-disable-toyota-safety-sense-tss-p.557456/


----------



## jiujitsu

Thanks Seville I did try that but it is not turning off. I appreciate the help thank you anyway.


----------



## tpendagast

jiujitsu said:


> Thanks Seville I did try that but it is not turning off. I appreciate the help thank you anyway.


Take it back to the installer have them look it over

There could be a sensor freaking out because it's sensing the plow mount not just the plow


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Welcome, the P/S. Or U can try going old school, disconnect - neg. on the battery for few mins.!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> Take it back to the installer have them look it over
> 
> There could be a sensor freaking out because it's sensing the plow mount not just the plow


You're alive!


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're alive!


Yep

Want to hear something funny?

We had a call for sanding a few minutes before the earthquake 
Normally we have a 1 hour response time 
But the earthquake hit 
Lost power
Shop doors are electric locks 
Haven't used my keys in years 
45 minutes later 
Still getting 4.5 aftershocks 
Guy calls 
"Are you coming or not?"
Really??? There's a house two blocks from you on fire

Sad thing is I went to sand him 
Had to route around a fissure in the road to do it


----------



## kimber750

Radar for sensor should be in the emblem on the grill. Check to make sure it is still connected. Also if dirty clean it.


----------



## jiujitsu

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Welcome, the P/S. Or U can try going old school, disconnect - neg. on the battery for few mins.!


----------



## jiujitsu

Thank you Tpendagast, I have been back and fourth with them they just can not seam to find out what is making it happen. thanks again


----------



## tpendagast

jiujitsu said:


> Thank you Tpendagast, I have been back and fourth with them they just can not seam to find out what is making it happen. thanks again


It kinda doesn't matter 
They need to make it right 
If they can't they don't belong tinkering around on vehicles they don't understand and can pay a dealer to fix it


----------



## cwren2472

tpendagast said:


> It kinda doesn't matter
> They need to make it right
> If they can't they don't belong tinkering around on vehicles they don't understand and can pay a dealer to fix it


I dont know the details of his case but I don't think I agree. If his truck overheats cuz the plow is on, is the dealer responsible for increasing air flo to his engine compartment too?


----------



## tpendagast

cwren2472 said:


> I dont know the details of his case but I don't think I agree. If his truck overheats cuz the plow is on, is the dealer responsible for increasing air flo to his engine compartment too?


We're not talking about overheating 
We are talking about the electrical system not working after install.

Dealers are supposed to use the proper harness and trained techs to do the work. 
The manufacturers of the plows have already gone through the necessary steps with the truck manufacturers to make the harnesses work.
If a plow dealer is putting a plow that isn't designed for a truck or model year on.., he better know what he's doing because any screw ups are on him.

Should the owner of the vehicle just "deal with" a botched job he paid for?


----------



## cwren2472

It doesnt sound like the electrical system is "not working." Quite the contrary, it sounds like it is working perfectly by warning him of the obstacle (i.e. the plow) directly in his path


----------



## cwren2472

I have not done a new Tacoma, so it hasn't come up. At a minimum, I'll grant that the dealer should be contacting the plow mfg to see if it is a known issue. Being a 2019, it could be a situation they haven't encountered yet.

And, if you are correct that the plow is not supposed to be on that truck, then yes, it is a big dealer issue


----------



## cwren2472

tpendagast said:


> The manufacturers of the plows have already gone through the necessary steps with the truck manufacturers to make the harnesses work.


I can assure you that unknown surprises on a new model year are rampant and common.


----------



## jiujitsu

I really appreciate all the people trying to help with this problem, thanks again!


----------



## jiujitsu

Someone asked what exactly warning says- Pre-collision system malfunction. It was on when I picked up the the truck from the company that mounted my plow on. I went in and told them about the warning lights being on, they said when you take the plow off the truck will run a recycle on itself and correct itself. I took the plow off 10 days ago and put over 350 miles on the truck without the plow on the truck but no change. The company says they have no idea why is not working and they are looking into why not recycling itself. This is the first 2019 Tacoma they have done this year.


----------



## cwren2472

jiujitsu said:


> Someone asked what exactly warning says- Pre-collision system malfunction. It was on when I picked up the the truck from the company that mounted my plow on. I went in and told them about the warning lights being on, they said when you take the plow off the truck will run a recycle on itself and correct itself. I took the plow off 10 days ago and put over 350 miles on the truck without the plow on the truck but no change. The company says they have no idea why is not working and they are looking into why not recycling itself. This is the first 2019 Tacoma they have done this year.


Hmmm... that sounds a lot different of a description than you gave in the first post.


----------



## kimber750

Did you look to see if sensor was plugged in. A lot of times the grill needs to be removed to install plow wiring. If so they would of had to disconnect the sensor.


----------



## jiujitsu

I am going to look for that today. thank you Kimber750


----------



## jiujitsu

cwren2472 said:


> Hmmm... that sounds a lot different of a description than you gave in the first post.


Not sure whats different?


----------



## jiujitsu

cwren2472 said:


> I have not done a new Tacoma, so it hasn't come up. At a minimum, I'll grant that the dealer should be contacting the plow mfg to see if it is a known issue. Being a 2019, it could be a situation they haven't encountered yet.
> 
> And, if you are correct that the plow is not supposed to be on that truck, then yes, it is a big dealer issue


The Plo is a


kimber750 said:


> Did you look to see if sensor was plugged in. A lot of times the grill needs to be removed to install plow wiring. If so they would of had to disconnect the sensor.


Kimber750 I can't thank you enough! that is what it was they did not connect the clip from the camera that is behind the grill! I snapped them together it turn off that warning light instantly. I was on the phone at least five times with the company that installed the plow and I will admit they never suggested that sensor clip! they had no idea!... Great job my friend and thanks again!


----------



## kimber750

jiujitsu said:


> The Plo is a
> 
> Kimber750 I can't thank you enough! that is what it was they did not connect the clip from the camera that is behind the grill! I snapped them together it turn off that warning light instantly. I was on the phone at least five times with the company that installed the plow and I will admit they never suggested that sensor clip! they had no idea!... Great job my friend and thanks again!


No problem, I have forgotten to plug things in before.


----------

